# beer counterpart to T25/CS



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Is there such a thing? I used to have a bunch of reviews from 5+ years ago on ratebeer.com, but I lost interest and for some reason I just don't like the site. Any suggestions?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

The club stogie counterpart is brewboard.com. these guys are great and really share their fun for beer and homebrewing.

the t25 counterpart would be beeradvocate.com, really nice site.

cheers!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

thanks alt


----------



## TSW09 (Jun 14, 2005)

Now i ask is there one for whiskey?


----------

